# 2012 Tiguan S interior fuse box diagram.



## aquarian74 (Apr 7, 2012)

I am trying to tap an accessory power lead to an Gentex rear view. I tried looking on the panels and in the owner's manual for the fuse locations, and the is no info period. I called the dealer, and they recommended that I not tap anything at the panel bcos it is too expensive to replace the panel. I need to know if anyone has a working diagram to find the ignition wire, amount of amperes or even the best wire to tap for accessory power.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

aquarian74 said:


> I am trying to tap an accessory power lead to an Gentex rear view. I tried looking on the panels and in the owner's manual for the fuse locations, and the is no info period. I called the dealer, and they recommended that I not tap anything at the panel bcos it is too expensive to replace the panel. I need to know if anyone has a working diagram to find the ignition wire, amount of amperes or even the best wire to tap for accessory power.


 IIRC the cig lighter in the car is an accessory source. It's easy to test; take a cig adapter and plug it in with the car off, if it lights up/works then it's constant, if it doesn't, it's accessory, take into the wire and you're golden. I know the MK6 Jetta and Golfs are so I think VW followed suit. I can't remember if that's where I grabbed an accessory on the last one that was in the shop.


----------

